# xls-File erzeugen und befüllen



## magic_halli (5. April 2007)

Hi,

mal eine grundsätzliche Frage.
Ich erstelle per FileWriter ein xls-File und befülle es mit Werten. Um jeden Wert in einer neuen Spalte zu haben, wird einfach ein TAB ("\t") nach jedem Wert mit eingefügt:

```
//hier stehen diverse Variablendefinitionen
path = curSession.GetCurrentDirectory();
FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(path + "Testfile.xls", true);
fw.write(filename+"\t"+sachnr+ "\t"+menge+ "\t" +blechd+ "\t"+werkst+ "\n");
```
Es wird ein Testfile.xls erzeugt und die Werte (jeder Wert in eine neue Spalte) eingetragen.
Frage: 
Kann man ein xls-File einfach so erzeugen und befüllen, oder sollte man einen anderen Weg gehen (warum auch immer)?

Ich hab in diversen Forenbeiträgen immer wieder was von irgendwelchen API´s gelesen, die für die Arbeit mit Excel benötigt werden... mh, scheint auch ohne zu klappen?!


Aufgefallen ist mir nur, dass z.B. ein Stringwert ("1-2-8"), der in diese Datei eingetragen wird, im Testfile.xls als Datum ausgegeben wird ("01.02.2008"). Liegt hoffentlich nicht an meinem Java, sondern vielleicht an einer falschen Excel-Zellenformatierung!

Was sagt ihr dazu?


Danke und Gruß.


----------



## MasterGenny (20. November 2007)

du kannst nicht einfach so excelsheets erzeugen

es gibt aber gute bibliotheken dafür http://poi.apache.org/apidocs/index.html

da kannst du bis ins kleinste detail im- und exports von excelsheets realisieren


----------



## torax13 (20. November 2007)

Excel kann halt Files ims CSV (in Deinem Fall wohl eher Tab Separated Values) lesen und öffnen. Hat eben den Nachteil, das die Feldgrenzen nicht eindeutig sind, keine Formatierungsangaben möglich und und und. 

Die angesprochenen Libraries sind leicht zu benutzen und nehmen Dir das alles ab.

Gruß


----------

